# Take the A Train



## davesgcr (Jun 29, 2012)

See link on TV , Radio etc for today's BBC Radio 4 programme on the anniversary of one of the worlds iconic subway rides.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 29, 2012)

like this one?
audio slideshow 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-18623559


> *Jazz junctions - riding New York's A Train*
> 
> *From Harlem and upper Manhattan to Brooklyn, Queens and the Atlantic Ocean - New York city's A Line subway route covers over 30 miles, takes two hours to ride from end to end, and is the inspiration for one of jazz's best known tunes.*
> Here - with archive images and vibrant present-day photographs from Melanie Burford - New Yorker columnist Adam Gopnik takes a ride on one of today's A trains, and explores the communities living along the route.


 
*Related:*
*You Must Take the A Train - BBC Radio 4*
*Melanie Burford - Photographer*
*New York Transit Museum*
*Jazz Museum Harlem*


----------



## davesgcr (Jun 29, 2012)

Absolute quality .....

(we should do one on the Northern Line)


----------

